# [NOTE]Posting new threads about ROMs-Please Read



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

I wanted to post this thread because there has been some talk about people posting new threads about roms instead of posting in the official rom's thread.

As of now I will say. People CAN post questions about any rom anywhere in the DX forum. It DOES NOT need to be in the rom official thread. For the reason that alot of questions will get lost in the craziness of the 10-100's of pages that the official threads create so quickly.We want this forum to be open. And allow people to post what they want without feeling like they are doing something wrong. And we also want people's questions and requests to be answered as quick as possible. And sometimes its quicker to post a new thread. With that said, i want to move onto the topic of requests.

Requests for CM7 features at the moment will not happen. Its not fully supported yet. It is still in beta. so the main mission now is to get the basic features already implemented to work correctly.And then once its fully supported then, Yes requests will be more likely to be something the devs will look to. Now im speaking in regards to CM7.

Im not sure about what Jrummy,Kov, and Fab have to say when it comes to requests for Apex and Liberty, but i will ask them how they want their requests and questions handled. But as for now I would say for ALL roms, if you have a question or request. Post a new thread with [CM7] or [LIBERTY] or [APEX] prefix. So that people know what rom your talking about to avoid confusion. I hope this helps. Please feel feel to ask questions here about this topic if needed.

Edit: Also one thing i noticed people saying, that sometimes get left and forgotten about is the search feature. so before you post a new thread asking a question try out the search button at the top and if that doesnt work then post a new thread.


----------

